# Need help installing rear deck spoiler 71 Lemans Sport



## nevillery (Apr 2, 2016)

I've decided to install a original rear deck spoiler on my 71 Lemans Sport since it was an original option at the time of purchase.
I bought an original spoiler that was from a 1970 Judge and I've refinished the body work on it. I'm now ready to install it however I'm not sure exactly where to drill the holes on the deck lid.
Can anyone help me landmark the exact spot to drill the holes for the spoiler bolts. If you could reference the location in inches from the front part of the trunk lid and the sides of the trunk lid. Please be as precise as possible. Also, does anyone know if there was a rubber piece cushioning the lid from the spoiler? or was it just the spoiler placed on the painted rear deck lid?
Thank you so much.
Mark
Ottawa, Canada


----------

